# Old ge bulb



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Jhellwig said:


> My parents bought a big box that had a few things they wanted for 10 bucks. One thing that was also in the box was six cases of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice,,My town used those till 1972 when they switched to 170 watt mercury vapor cobra heads, some of the towns here still use those today.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> I would like to find a use for them. I might put some in my garage if I can find any mougle lamp holders.
> 
> Oh the specs are 6000 lumen 448 watt and 125 volt.


Just get some mogul to A base adapters.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Just get some mogul to A base adapters.:thumbsup:


That could work. I wonder if there ever was a mougle porcelain lampholder?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jhellwig said:


> That could work. I wonder if there ever was a mougle porcelain lampholder?


We had Mogul based 3 way lamps for our hospital day rooms in the wards. 
Got rid of the lamps in the 90's and the bulbs hit the trash after 2000. I had about 100 of them bulbs in my stick cage.


----------



## Cincycaddy (Sep 18, 2014)

Those would be good to retrofit an easy-bake-oven.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Cincycaddy said:


> Those would be good to retrofit an easy-bake-oven.


I have a 10 year old one in the box. 
Still works like a champ and not like the newer style. 
Someday I'll learn how to not burn the snacks.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Jhellwig said:


> That could work. I wonder if there ever was a mougle porcelain lampholder?


There sure are !
Still available here in Australia
Not exactly a common item
But still available.

A lot of the older style mercury vapour lights use them,
Industrial lighting suppliers would have them.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Jhellwig said:


> My parents bought a big box that had a few things they wanted for 10 bucks. One thing that was also in the box was six cases of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice score !

Use them in winter to warm up the room ?

Or a back yard light ?

:jester:


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

dmxtothemax said:


> There sure are !
> Still available here in Australia
> Not exactly a common item
> But still available.
> ...


I should clarify. I ment the lampholders that mount to a 4" round box.

I am thinking about building a fixture.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jhellwig said:


> I should clarify. I ment the lampholders that mount to a 4" round box.
> 
> I am thinking about building a fixture.


We have an old hospital here that before the remodel in 1999, above a drop ceiling there were mogul based fixtures in the bathrooms. They had been abandoned years ago. 
They looked like this one that I spotted on fleabay.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/251601014900?nav=SEARCH


----------



## raldous (Aug 6, 2009)

My grandparents had a floor lamp that had a Mogul socket. From the looks if it, I think it dated back into at least the forties.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> We had Mogul based 3 way lamps for our hospital day rooms in the wards.


 One of the hospitals I work at has all kinds of old funky looking lamps.


If I remember I will take some pics of the odd ones.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> One of the hospitals I work at has all kinds of old funky looking lamps.
> 
> 
> If I remember I will take some pics of the odd ones.


I'm working in an old Naval hospital now. We are rehabbing it for an office building. It was built as state of the art in 1909.
Most of the demo was done before I got there 3 weeks ago so I missed the good stuff.
But today I came across some "old" wiremold style channel. It's bigger then 500 and yet thinner then 700.
I believe it's been buried since the 30's. 

The extension ring is off the original 1900 style square black iron box. They flipped a plaster ring the last time they added a layer of drywall. 
That box is getting filled as the original black iron rigid pipe was chopped off when a wall was torn out.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I'm working in an old Naval hospital now. We are rehabbing it for an office building. It was built as state of the art in 1909. Most of the demo was done before I got there 3 weeks ago so I missed the good stuff. But today I came across some "old" wiremold style channel. It's bigger then 600 and yet thinner then 700. I believe it's been buried since the 30's. The extension ring is off the original 1900 style square black iron box. They flipped a plaster ring the last time they added a layer of drywall. That box is getting filled as the original black iron rigid pipe was chopped off when a wall was torn out.


Edit,
I hate the desktop ET version on my IPad,
It never uploads more the one pic.
The "old" ET IPhone app is still better..


----------



## rjniles (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.garvinindustries.com/lig...amps/mogenlg?gclid=CMXqz82yjsICFQNk7AodqFoAVw


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Awg-Dawg said:


> One of the hospitals I work at has all kinds of old funky looking lamps.
> 
> 
> If I remember I will take some pics of the odd ones.



Heres one type. 300watt 120v


----------



## thiggy (Jul 8, 2010)

This thread brought up a question which I have had from time to time. I have two nice old floor lamps (from the '40s) which use mogul three-way lamps. All the mogul to Edison base adapters which I have ever seen are only for single filament bulbs. It seems to me that it would be simple to make an adapter which would permit the use of a three way Edison bulb. Is such a thing available?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I've never seen one, but I have replaced the whole socket/switch.

I've been looking for a 3 way switch for a bedside lamp. It has a night light bulb in the lower section of the lamp.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Those open lamp street lights were always easy pickings for the little devils with bb guns.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Cincycaddy said:


> Those would be good to retrofit an easy-bake-oven.


Good way to convert it to an industrial oven !


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Any particular reason why it's 448w ?
And not say 500w 
It's just an odd number 
So maybe there's a reason 
Any one know ?

:whistling2:


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

It doesn't say wattmeiser. Maybe it is ment for a specific use.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Sounds like as good as any other answer !


----------

